# Oliphant on the Clark/Van Til controversy.



## jwright82 (Sep 2, 2011)

In light of two or three threads at the same time involving some of these issues I thought it would be helpful to post this discussion by K. Scott Oliphant on the Clark/Van Til controversy. Enjoy! The Clark/Van Til Controversy - ReformedForum.org.


----------



## ZackF (Sep 12, 2011)

Oliphant is in the Van Til camp is he not? With the death of John Robbins, who remains as a spokesman for Clarkianism?


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 12, 2011)

Sean Garrity has taken a prominent role, I believe. It looks like the current editor at the Trinity Foundation is Thomas W. Juodaitis; I'm not familiar with him.


----------



## jwright82 (Sep 12, 2011)

KS_Presby said:


> Oliphant is in the Van Til camp is he not? With the death of John Robbins, who remains as a spokesman for Clarkianism?



Yes he is. He has made some good developments in his thought too. As far as Clark goes I can't say.


----------



## raekwon (Sep 12, 2011)

FYI, that's "Oliphint" -- "Oliphant" is the spelling used by Hughes Oliphant Old.

Carry on.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 12, 2011)

I guess that misspelling his last name was the Oliphant in the room.


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Sep 12, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> I guess that misspelling his last name was the Oliphant in the room.


----------

